# ROSIE GOING FOR MINOR SURGERY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hopefully this is the last thing that is wrong with Rosie. We finally cured the bald spots on her head--treated for ringworn but was a type of mange. There was one spot on her belly also. Well this one would heal and they a few weeks later start all over. This week it came to a head and has a discharge. Went to the Vet yesterday morning and he is going to go in and excise it. He said that he would leave the wound open so that it could heal from the inside out and would have a topical oinment to put on it. I know that major humane surgeries have gone to this open wound thing. A friend of mine had major cancer surgery and they left the incision open. My little girl is the best thing. I laid her on her back for him to examine her, just barely holding her, and the Vet pulled off the scab and my little darling just shook a little and laid still as a mouse. My schnauzers would have bitten him. When he said he was going to do the surgery Monday and he would have to give her anathisia, I said that I would hope so. Course he didn't get the sarcasm. 

So today I have to give her a really good bath and cut out all the mats. I had decided to get her an appointment this coming week to have her put in a really short cut anyway--but that is not going to happen this week. I would imagine that it will be two or maybe three weeks before she can be bathed again after this. I may scissor a lot of it off today. She won't be pretty but clean.

On a happy note, I will be bringing home a kitten from the Vet's office. They have three abandoned ones and I told them I would take the calico one. Should be fun with Rosie and the kitten playing. Course there is more Vet bills in the future, spaying, vacinations, etc. But no litter box. These kittens were "barn cats" so it will live outside. It won't be able to get outside of the fenced area until it is a grown cat--maybe never--depends on how it can figure out the 6-foot fence. Course the baby chicks that the hen is hatching in another two weeks will have to be penned up. My husband says that I create my own stress--guess he is correct. 

Anyway, hopefully this will get Rosie in perfect health again.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

So sorry Rosie needs surgery. She is such a brave girl letting the vet pull off a scab! We'll be praying for a quick, thorough recovery for Rosie. She is such a doll and I know she'll be just a cute in a shorter cut.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Rosie! :grouphug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So you're all better very soon Rosie!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Best wishes and happy healing Rosie.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Did the vet say what the thing on her belly is? Is it a cyst? Is it related to the mange somehow? I hope this is the last thing too for quite awhile!

Have fun with the new kitty.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope Rosie has a quick recovery.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Rosie a safe surgery and healthy, complete recovery!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope all goes very well for Rosie and you.What fun getting the kitten,my Dizzie loves our cats especially one of them,they play,fight and sleep together,my DH says,they are like Disney characters!:crutch:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Hopefully this is the last thing that is wrong with Rosie. We finally cured the bald spots on her head--treated for ringworn but was a type of mange. There was one spot on her belly also. Well this one would heal and they a few weeks later start all over. This week it came to a head and has a discharge. Went to the Vet yesterday morning and he is going to go in and excise it. He said that he would leave the wound open so that it could heal from the inside out and would have a topical oinment to put on it. I know that major humane surgeries have gone to this open wound thing. A friend of mine had major cancer surgery and they left the incision open. My little girl is the best thing. I laid her on her back for him to examine her, just barely holding her, and the Vet pulled off the scab and my little darling just shook a little and laid still as a mouse. My schnauzers would have bitten him. When he said he was going to do the surgery Monday and he would have to give her anathisia, I said that I would hope so. Course he didn't get the sarcasm.
> 
> So today I have to give her a really good bath and cut out all the mats. I had decided to get her an appointment this coming week to have her put in a really short cut anyway--but that is not going to happen this week. I would imagine that it will be two or maybe three weeks before she can be bathed again after this. I may scissor a lot of it off today. She won't be pretty but clean.
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of Dizzie with feline friend Cufuffl.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucille, make a list of any and all things that Rosie might need while he has her under take advantage of it all. Check teeth good, any cleaning needed?, cut those nails back as far a safe. Any x-rays that you are considering. If my dogs need to be put under I am allowed to be there and so I do these things myself, if not my vet gets a list to check everything. Many times the vet does just the one procedure and if they had been ask would have done several.

We’re wishing little Rosie a safe surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to Rosie.....get well soon!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I plan to get him to cut her nails back, I really hate to do that. He checked her pretty good yesterday and has run complete blood tests for any underlying conditions. Yes, I think it was the mange and it is in the very end of her spay incision. He seems to think that the incision was not completely healed and the mange may be the cause. (We treated it for the mange all this time). But there is a hard lump under it like a cyst. Again may be related to the mange or infection from the spay or I don't know. But it is not cancer, it is not cancer, it is not cancer--now i believe it. I hate Rosie's breeder; but wouldn't trade Rosie for all the dogs in the world.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Lucille, make a list of any and all things that Rosie might need while he has her under take advantage of it all. Check teeth good, any cleaning needed?, cut those nails back as far a safe. Any x-rays that you are considering. If my dogs need to be put under I am allowed to be there and so I do these things myself, if not my vet gets a list to check everything. Many times the vet does just the one procedure and if they had been ask would have done several.
> 
> We're wishing little Rosie a safe surgery and speedy recovery.


That's a great suggestion! It's easy to forget something like this when you're in the middle of a health emergency....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope all goes well for Rosie's surgery and that it takes care of the problem once and for all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good healing vibes her way. I think Sandi has a good point. I know someone recently posted about the vet not pulling the baby teeth when her dog was recently put under so double check everything.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yesterday started off awful and got worse from there. The good news was that Rosie is fine, Vet excised the place and treated with antibotic and said should not be any further problems. Rosie was in fine fittle afterwards. But the first thing I did was back into my husbands new truck. Left earlier than usual and he was parked behind me. I got in my car saying to myself--don't back into Larry's truck. Well, that thought left me just as soon as I started the car and wham. Boy was he mad!

Then I took the kitten at the Vet's office as I was dropping Rosie off. A beautiful little calico. She rode back to the office under the seat and stayed with me until time to go back to get Rosie. Well, I put her in the front seat--thinking that she would just get under the seat when I started up--No, she found a hold under the dash and in a flash was up inside my dash.Some of my employees tried to get her out to no avail. I threatened them with their jobs if the told my husband. Course they think its funny and the whole office was laughing--but they didn't tell husband. 

I was so upset by this time. I knew if we didn't get it out it would die in there and then that would be an expensive thing. So, I went to the Vet's office to get Rosie and thinking I would leave there and go to the Pontiac place and get them to remove the dash and what was that going to cost etc. 

The girl at the Vet's office wanted to know what I had named the kitten, so they could put her in the computer and I told them the story and by this time was nearly crying. Bless her heart, she went out to the car with a can of cat food and coached the little thing out. Relief, you can't imagine.

Then we got home and Rosie is wanting to play and the kitten is spitting and scratching and truelly tramatized by this time and I just want to go to bed. So kitten is locked in the bathroom, sleeping in the litter box and won't come out if anyone is around. Rosie knows she is in there and sits outside the door barking and you can hear the kitten hissing and spitting. Maybe in a day or two, she will calm down and it will be fine. Husband left this morning for the week, so he won't hear the commotion. 

I named her Josie after the movie and my favorite line from the movie: endeavor to perservere. That is what I am going to do--endeavor to perservere until things get calm again.

As a side note to add to my stress, my sister and her two adult children who are mentality challenged lost everything they had in the recent flood, so I am having to deal with them and their troubles. To much excitement for me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille,

What a bad day you had! 
Glad they could get the kitty out and I hope she can recover quickly from the hectic experience.
I feel so sorry for your sister and her two children. Hope they get help soon.

As for Rosie, speedy recovery.

Sending prayers,

Nan


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my what a bad day,hope things settle quickly for you and your family.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry for your very stressful day!! Good news about Rosie though. Too bad the kitten wasn't a boy-you could have named him Dash!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh what a stressful day! Glad to know Rosie is doing better. Good luck with Josie!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucille you may have had a stressful day but you could be a comedy writer. We are glad all is well with Rosie and very sorry to hear about your sister and her problems.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad Rosie's doing well after the surgery. I hope she has a speedy recovery. I bet Rosie and Josie will be great friends soon.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well to end this thread--Rosie and Josie are going to be the death of me. Last night I finally got Josie to come out of the covered litter box. Rosie started barking and barking and doing that little side to side jump--getting closer and closer to Josie. Spitting and hissing and barking. I couldn't make Rosie stop barking (she is not a barker). Finally I put the kitten in my lap and brought Rosie up beside me. Josie must have realized that she was safe in my lap and just laid there being unconcerned. Poor Rosie was beside herself--but she finally quit the barking. I was beginning to think that if daylight ever came, I would take the kitten back to the Vet. I had gotten really worried when I realized that Josie looks alot like some of Rosie's stuffed animals that she "kills" all the time--course they don't hiss and spit and slap with claws bared.

Even though I fixed Josie a good covered bed in the bathroom, she managed to get on the counter behind two rolls of toilet paper and stayed there all night. This morning, the litter box has been used, so I opened the bathroom door and let her out into the rest of the second floor. Rosie is just laying in the frog position and watching. No barking thank God. I will shut Josie back in the bathroom when we leave for work--just to make sure that the litter box is used. Thankfully the husband is traveling and wasn't home for the commotion last night. We will see how tonight goes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now....don't you end this thread! We have to know the rest of the story! It sounds like you are coming along with the two getting along. Good thing your husband is out of town.

Hang in there! Easier said than done, I know....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I started another thread about these two--ROSIE HAS A KITTEN AND STINKY POO.
I am not sure Rosie will survive or me. Josie's back is permantly arched and walking on her tip toes.


----------

